#ubuntu-us-nm 2010-12-15
<pdsmedia> is there anyone monitoring this channel?
<protonchris> pdsmedia: Sure.  What's up?
<pdsmedia> I can not figur out what Tuesdays the group meets here
<pdsmedia> the ubuntu LoCo site has not been updated since 2009
<pdsmedia> I'm not seeing any activity on the mailing list either
<protonchris> We meet on the first Tuesday of the month.
<protonchris> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewMexicoTeam
<protonchris> Activity in the group has been very low lately.
<pdsmedia> like the last entry in the news area is Sept 2009
<pdsmedia> are you from the Santa Fe group?
<protonchris> No, we are in ABQ.
<pdsmedia> do you meet at a coffee shop monthly?
<protonchris> No, we meet in this channel monthly.  We haven't had a face to face meeting in awhile.
<pdsmedia> is this your group list: ubuntu-us-nm@lists.ubuntu.com
<protonchris> Yep
<pdsmedia> I put a question in there before and seemed to get lots of feedback so will try that again
<protonchris> Please do.
<pdsmedia> thanks
<pdsmedia> I thought that list was dead because I had not seen any activity
<protonchris> No, just quiet
<pdsmedia> ok
<pdsmedia> and the send to address is this? ubuntu-us-nm@lists.ubuntu.com
<protonchris> Yeah, you need to be subscribed to the mailing list to post.
<pdsmedia> already am. thanks
<genfool> mneptok,  how you doing?
<mneptok> genfool: not too badly. rush to finish tasks before year-end.
<mneptok> no kids, so the holidays are easy.
